# Clubs?????



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knew of any bass clubs looking for non boating members. I am in the Columbus/Hilliard area. I would like to find a club close to me if possible. Thanks


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Try the Ohio Bass Federation Nation Website, click on the link that says clubs and it should list all the clubs affiliated with the O.B.F.N. They should also have contact information or at least an e-mail address.


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok i will do that thanks


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

look at the team bass extreme site, they offer some non boater opputunities.
http://www.teambassxtreme.com/needapartner.html


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

also check out the twin rivers bassmasters of oshay
http://www.eteamz.com/TwinRiversBassmasters/


----------



## ebay_bob (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you find a club to fish? I have a boat but not a steady partner.


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

bob are you in a club or fish tournaments?


----------

